
F*** Hackers [For Idea Guys Only] - neon
http://neonswan.com/posts/5-f-hackers-days-2-3
======
thmzlt
This is my favorite blog regarding the idea guy: <http://sivers.org/multiply>

~~~
macco
Don't agree with this article.

Ideas are part of execution. Good ideas are hard work and can be worth
millions. A really great idea can even work with bad execution.

------
sliverstorm
_why is there so much hate out there for idea guys?_

Because it's easy to imagine things. When you're on the other end, you'll
understand. You grow to resent the 'idea guys' because you feel like you're
doing all the heavy lifting for them. They say, gee wouldn't it be cool to
have an underwater car? And you sigh, because you know you're the one who's
actually going to have to _make_ the damn thing.

Doesn't help that 'idea guys' often want something impossible or ridiculously
difficult & complicated.

~~~
neon
yes, it is easy to imagine things, but i disagree that idea guys should be
shunned as TK did. if they provide the creative spark that gets a company to
an eventually successful idea, that has value.

yes, hackers can go from idea to concept alone - but that's only if you have a
creative brain to get you that idea. not everyone has a creative side, so
those guys need idea guys, no?

~~~
rbanffy
> provide the creative spark that gets a company to an eventually successful
> idea

It's not the idea that has value - it's its execution. Every morning I come up
with two or three crazy ones. Ideas are cheap.

~~~
neon
You have a very active creative brain, then.

~~~
rbanffy
Still, unless executed, they are worthless. Without at least a bit of
execution, it's impossible to determine which ones are good and which ones are
terrible.

~~~
neon
did i just get downvoted for speaking about this? lol hey, guys i'm one of you
now, im just playing devil's advocate!

ultimately, i agree. that's why i'm learning. however, i'd like to know how
many hackers out there are thinking to themselves, "Gee, all I need is an
idea..."

~~~
neon
@spooneybarger - sure, it means knowing how to monetize, how to hire, how to
market your product(s), etc. almost none of these skills are exclusive to
hackers. there aren't any deeply technical barriers precluding idea guys (and
im generalizing) from doing these things well, or better, than anyone else.

------
brudgers
When they have money to pay others to execute, idea guys are great.

------
pinchyfingers
So, you're becoming a hacker...

~~~
al05
I'm having a feeling in a few years, if his persistent why the blog post was a
bit silly.

------
fezzl
What is this, a case of the blind leading the blind?

------
benkant
Off-topic but why do you have a donate link on your site that goes to PayPal?
What are you offering?

